# cooler casting platform



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I stand on a yeti 45, advantage for looking in the water is significant.


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

devrep said:


> I stand on a yeti 45, advantage for looking in the water is significant.


Do you move it off the boat every time you get done fishing? I'm guessing it would be worth the hassle from what you're saying. Thanks


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I sometimes use my Engel 25-qt. cooler as a casting platform, without tie-downs. Only do it when it's calm, but the height advantage/visibility is worthwhile. It offers solid footing and I do move it around. It's not too heavy to lift even when full. When it's not on the bow, it's on the port side near the front bulkhead to balance the weight with my side console. I've had a couple boats with dedicated casting platforms and never used them much and they always seemed to be in the way. The cooler alternative offers the best solution for my style of fishing.


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

Zika said:


> I sometimes use my Engel 25-qt. cooler as a casting platform, without tie-downs. Only do it when it's calm, but the height advantage/visibility is worthwhile. It offers solid footing and I do move it around. It's not too heavy to lift even when full. When it's not on the bow, it's on the port side near the front bulkhead to balance the weight with my side console. I've had a couple boats with dedicated casting platforms and never used them much and they always seemed to be in the way. The cooler alternative offers the best solution for my style of fishing.


Thanks I appreciate the input. I am going to strap it down. I am a fat old man and want it to be stable. This is what I'm going to go with. Thanks








Turnbuckle - Deck Bolt Cooler Kit — Cooler Tie Downs | Low-Profile Systems by Kennedy Products


The Turnbuckle - Deck Bolt Kit is ideal for mounting roto-molded coolers on the bows of small skiffs with access to the underside of the forward deck. The Threaded Deck Bolts are the ultimate low-profile anchor, leaving virtually no obstruction when not in use — nothing to snag fly lines or stub to




www.kennedytiedown.com


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Kennedy has a good rep and a lot of users on here.


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

I have used a Yeti 45 on the front of the boat and it provides a great sight advantage and stable platform. That said, I have also had a Yeti 45 swiped off the boat while sitting on its trailer so I'd recommend getting one you feel comfortable standing on and are willing to take on and off every time you're done.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Tom DeBruin said:


> Do you move it off the boat every time you get done fishing? I'm guessing it would be worth the hassle from what you're saying. Thanks


yes, I have the Kennedy stainless tie downs, worth every penny. don't mess with straps, I tried them all.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my yeti is old and beat and I like it that way, less tempting.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

I used to use a yeti roadie for my casting platform on my old skiff. Then I’d have a bigger yeti 65 in the cockpit in front of the console. I used the roadie for my beer and water as well as casting platform and used the bigger cooler for all my fish and a dry box when needed. It worked out great but on my next skiff I’ll have a 35 as the casting platform. I used Yeti’s tie down kit and it worked perfectly. Wasn’t a pain at all I actually found it really convenient and comfortable. I do recommend getting some seadek on there if your gonna be standing on it.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yetis are heavy. And are not made to stand on. You better stay centered or it will roll. The feet are inboard from the edge. I have been using mine as a platform since about 07 I think.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I prefer a platform and leave it there. Perhaps the cooler is a good option if you are looking to save space such as on a center console skiff.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

jackson man said:


> Yuengling Light? Tastes like water but with less flavor!😁


Lmao how dare you!


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

What would Dickie Yuengling say...


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Yep. I use my yeti 45 when I'm feeling frisky. I have the tie downs but if it's one of my buddies on the boat they're usually sure footed enough to not need them. I will ask clients as to their preference, however, and always bring the straps just incase they change their minds. I like having the option to shift weight around. Plus it makes me walk for my cold beers when the wife and I are out on the weekends. Gotta stay in shape


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have toyed with the idea of drilling a hole in center of cooler and with a large SS fender washer, rubber washer and a bolt of some sort. Mount cooler to the platform anchor I have now. What little cooler water there is. Is not under pressure. So it won’t leak.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

I purchased the Orca 45 strictly because it was taller than all of the competition. That cooler on my L2Fish paddleboard is game changer for sight casting! It allows me to spot fish from a good distance away and enables me to sneak into position without loosing sight of the fish or spooking it. Some use tie down straps for stability but I have yet to fall into the water and am not moving fast enough to worry about it sliding off. Mounting a Power-Pole foot switch to the top right corner of the cooler lid to work with my Power-Pole Micro Anchor was probably the best mod! Anyone ever been pulled into the mangroves by a fish because they don't have enough hands to press the down button on the remote?


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone for their thoughts. I ordered the cooler tie downs from Kennedy and will leave the cooler on the skiff. I am on a boat lift and hopefully no one comes down the canal in the middle of the night and steals it. Like OED says I think it will be a game changer for sight casting. Thanks all, appreciate the help.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

They make a simple cable lock you can use, wont keep a determined thief from getting your cooler. But it will keep the average person with random thought about quickly taking it from getting it. Also good for the back of truck.

Master Lock Python


Also you could just not buy a yeti brand to help out with thief. I actually popped off my Yeti logo on my 75. Sadly I don't catch as many fish since I have done that, and some people instantly stop following me on instagram.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Greg Allison said:


> Also you could just not buy a yeti brand to help out with thief. I actually popped off my Yeti logo on my 75. Sadly I don't catch as many fish since I have done that, and some people instantly stop following me on instagram.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I've fished off a Yeti 20 and 45. I'd go with the 45 any day of the week. That said, I'd look for the new RTIC light weight too. I went yeti due to a few discounts, but full price I'd go with the RTIC. RTIC 52 Quart Ultra-Light Hard Cooler, White & Grey


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeti Tundra 35, Kennedy tie down, and sea? Camo turquoise picture in my avatar


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the 35 is too small. just my opinion but the 45 works better as a casting platform.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Cooler mounted on deck is hard to see through when seated and running, I prefer a platform for that purpose, have a friend who did the single through bolt through bottom of cooler to a Kennedy platform bung on his hatch and it cracked the hatch badly from running in chop


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

This is my setup. Had it up there for four years now with no problems. 17T, so it takes plenty of vibration and bouncing. I take it on and off all the time, depending on what I'm doing. RTIC 45 with Kennedy hardware and a cheap-o rod rack.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I use a Yeti Roadie also. Keep it in the cockpit on Port side of Mosquito when not using. 68 yrs. old and stable enough for me. .... Also have Yeti 35 but never used it (yet).


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> I have toyed with the idea of drilling a hole in center of cooler and with a large SS fender washer, rubber washer and a bolt of some sort. Mount cooler to the platform anchor I have now. What little cooler water there is. Is not under pressure. So it won’t leak.


That is a great idea. Better yet, just use a brass boat plug. You could buy an extra plug and drill out a 1/4” center hole and use a 1/4x20 bolt to thread int to Kennedy mount. A rubber washer should do the trick on the 1/4” bolt. Biggest downside is having to mostly empty it to remove and replace the plug.









Garboard Drain Plug | West Marine


Check out our Garboard Drain Plug and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeti 50. It is taller but it is discontinued. I love it. I just use the yeti straps. Plenty stable.


----------

